# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Përse temat më dalin si të lexuara?

## che_guevara86

Si shpjegohet qe tema qe une si kam lexuar ndonjeher me dalin te lexuar .
I bie qe dikush i lexon ato se ska mundesi .
Edhe kur kisha me shume se 6 muaj pa u futur ne forum kur hyra vetem pak tema ishin te palexuara kur prisja te ishin te pakten 2 faqe .

----------


## E=mc²

> Si shpjegohet qe tema qe une si kam lexuar ndonjeher me dalin te lexuar .
> I bie qe dikush i lexon ato se ska mundesi .
> Edhe kur kisha me shume se 6 muaj pa u futur ne forum kur hyra vetem pak tema ishin te palexuara kur prisja te ishin te pakten 2 faqe .


Qe ne momentin qe identifikohesh ne forum dhe i jep postimet e reja, ose nuk kryen asnje funksion. Ben daljen nga forumi dhe riidentifikohesh automatikisht temat te dalin sikur i ke lexuar dhe pa e ditur se cfare temash kane qene.

----------

